# Beethoven's 6th at My Wedding



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't even found a girl yet, but I plan on hiring an orchestra to perform a shorter work by Mozart to open (open to suggestions) and then close with Beethoven's 6th Symphony during the reception instead of having brainless drunken inspired dancing to cheesy pop hits!

And I plan to compose a piano tune for the father daughter dance to perform live while they dance to it.


I have big plans! 

Just thought I'd share.

Happy Friday Thoughts!

:tiphat:


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Hope it all goes well! Now that you mention it, the 6th is a lovely piece to have at a wedding.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jacred said:


> Hope it all goes well! Now that you mention it, the 6th is a lovely piece to have at a wedding.


Most certainly, it's gorgeous and ever so romantic!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I haven't even found a girl yet, but I plan on hiring an orchestra to perform a shorter work by Mozart to open (open to suggestions) and then close with Beethoven's 6th Symphony during the reception instead of having brainless drunken inspired dancing to cheesy pop hits!


Well, Mozart's _The Marriage of Figaro_ overture would be the obvious choice, wouldn't it?

I guess it's good that you're excited about making wedding plans this far in advance. I don't know. I always figured that weddings were something for the girl and the families to get excited about and the guy just has to deal with it, but I guess it does not have to be that way. A guy can get excited about it too. Happy planning!


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Most certainly, it's gorgeous and ever so *romantic*!


I see what you did there. :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jacred said:


> I see what you did there. :lol:


I didn't even intend that honestly! haha.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Well, Mozart's _The Marriage of Figaro_ overture would be the obvious choice, wouldn't it?
> 
> I guess it's good that you're excited about making wedding plans this far in advance. I don't know. I always figured that weddings were something for the girl and the families to get excited about and the guy just has to deal with it, but I guess it does not have to be that way. A guy can get excited about it too. Happy planning!


Ooo, that was one of my first favorite pieces by Mozart as well, it would be perfect! The artist in me has always wanted to make my wedding unique in some way, and then this idea came to me! I know it's not typical for a guy, but I'm not a typical man!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Klassik said:


> Well, Mozart's _The Marriage of Figaro_ overture would be the obvious choice, wouldn't it?


Given all that goes on in that opera, I am not so sure that it sets an appropriate start to married life!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Becca said:


> Given all that goes on in that opera, I am not so sure that it sets an appropriate start to married life!


:lol: It'll be alright! The piece as a standalone is filled with much hope.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ooo, that was one of my first favorite pieces by Mozart as well, it would be perfect! The artist in me has always wanted to make my wedding unique in some way, and then this idea came to me! I know it's not typical for a guy, but I'm not a typical man!


A Mozart and Beethoven filled wedding reception sounds like a lot of fun. I wish you luck. You might be up against it, a lot of girls start planning every detail of their wedding at age 3 or 4!

Beethoven would have been a great wedding musician. He'd have something for everyone. The 6th for the grandest of weddings; _Wellington's Victory_ for the shotgun weddings!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Klassik said:


> A Mozart and Beethoven filled wedding reception sounds like a lot of fun. I wish you luck. You might be up against it, a lot of girls start planning every detail of their wedding at age 3 or 4!
> 
> Beethoven would have been a great wedding musician. He'd have something for everyone. The 6th for the grandest of weddings; _Wellington's Victory_ for the shotgun weddings!


I hope to find an open minded gal that is open to me being part of the planning process!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I hope to find an open minded gal that is open to me being part of the planning process!


If you want to be and she isn't open to it then you might need to ask yourself some serious questions about the relationship. Having said that, the problem can often be her mother!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You are romantic, hope she comes along soon.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> You are romantic, hope she comes along soon.


Definitely a hopeless romantic here! I find my music to be quite romantic (not really the era) as well, sweet and pretty music for lovers.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

No Don Giovanni? No duet with the Don and Zerlina...er, perhaps not the best way to start your marriage.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I haven't even found a girl yet, but I plan on hiring an orchestra to perform a shorter work by Mozart to open (open to suggestions) and then close with Beethoven's 6th Symphony during the reception instead of having brainless drunken inspired dancing to cheesy pop hits!
> 
> And I plan to compose a piano tune for the father daughter dance to perform live while they dance to it.
> 
> ...


Yeah. The girl is a minor thing. Find one after the wedding!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. The girl is a minor thing. Find one after the wedding!


:lol::lol::lol: haha!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

If you've got the musicians anyway, use the Turkish Wedding March from Figaro as your processional. Beats everything else. (It even works well on just piano or organ.)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

MarkW said:


> If you've got the musicians anyway, use the Turkish Wedding March from Figaro as your processional. Beats everything else. (It even works well on just piano or organ.)


Mozart's Turkish March and the wedding march from Figaro are two different things.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: haha!


I'm glad I made you laugh!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

One vote for the first movement of the clarinet concerto.

Maybe the slow movement as she walks down the aisle.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What if she's a speed walker? Some people just want to get it over with as quickly as possible.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Funeral March from Beethoven's Eroica Symphony is probably the most apropos, given my own experiences.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Becca said:


> Mozart's Turkish March and the wedding march from Figaro are two different things.


In the libretto. the wedding march is called a "Turkish March" -- which I know is different from "The" Turkish March.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

MarkW said:


> In the libretto. the wedding march is called a "Turkish March" -- which I know is different from "The" Turkish March.


Very interesting and I'm not sure why the Turkish reference, all I can say is that there is no such mention in any that I just checked.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Becca said:


> Very interesting and I'm not sure why the Turkish reference, all I can say is that there is no such mention in any that I just checked.


Intereting. In the stage directions in the booklet with the Colin Davis/Jessye Norman etc. recording, its says something like "orchestra begins a Turkish march." At any rate, it's beautiful march for a wedding processional.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wagner Bridal march seems more appropriate.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mendelssohn: Wedding March / Abbado · Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> The Funeral March from Beethoven's Eroica Symphony is probably the most apropos, given my own experiences.


One thing is a funeral and another one is a wedding. I'd choose Berlioz's symphony fantastique 4th movement (marche au suplice) (I'm afraid in English Is March to The Scafold).


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Taking it more seriously, I like Handel's eternal source of light divine or The entrance of The queen of Sheba.






Even The famous part of Holst's Jupiter.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I haven't even found a girl yet, but *I plan on hiring an orchestra* to perform a shorter work by Mozart to open (open to suggestions) and then close with Beethoven's 6th Symphony during the reception instead of having brainless drunken inspired dancing to cheesy pop hits!


Hope her daddy's rich


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> Hope her daddy's rich


My daddy is well off and already agreed to hire an orchestra for me! .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> My daddy is well off and already agreed to hire an orchestra for me! .


I would say: touché !


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Do you invite all TC members?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pcnog11 said:


> Do you invite all TC members?


Haha, that would be great! .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I might save us some money and find some good quartet pieces I enjoy instead of hiring a full orchestra. A quartet is much more reasonable and more likely to be executed well!

Edit: Or find a pianist that can perform the 6th symphony solo, I know at least Gould has a version of it I believe.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I might save us some money and find some good quartet pieces I enjoy instead of hiring a full orchestra. A quartet is much more reasonable and more likely to be executed well!
> 
> Edit: Or find a pianist that can perform the 6th symphony solo, I know at least Gould has a version of it I believe.


For a long time, I've been trying to motivate myself to learn Liszt's transcription of the 6th symphony. Perhaps you could hire me to perform it at your wedding - that would force me to buckle down and start practicing!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> For a long time, I've been trying to motivate myself to learn Liszt's transcription of the 6th symphony. Perhaps you could hire me to perform it at your wedding - that would force me to buckle down and start practicing!


That would be really cool! I'll keep you mind. Perhaps open with Rondo Alla Turka and close with the 6th.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll conduct!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That would be really cool! I'll keep you mind. Perhaps open with Rondo Alla Turka and close with the 6th.


I start the studying right now.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Perhaps we can have a TC choir as well. Food for thought!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Gordontrek said:


> I'll conduct!! :tiphat:


and I turn the pages!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

cimirro said:


> and I turn the pages!


You should do more than that - you're such an amazing pianist! Maybe you and I can play a two-piano transcription of Beethoven's Sixth Symphony.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> You should do more than that - you're such an amazing pianist! Maybe you and I can play a two-piano transcription of Beethoven's Sixth Symphony.


Actually I was just trying to find a way to go to the wedding party without the invitation
So yes, 2 pianos 4 hands, 3 hands, 2 hands and 2 fingers, I can open the piano lid,
I'm open to all possibilities :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do love Gould's version of the sixth in particular.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> You should do more than that - you're such an amazing pianist! Maybe you and I can play a two-piano transcription of Beethoven's Sixth Symphony.


Okay, I will be the page turner then


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Okay, I will be the page turner then


If Only I Was Here 15 Mins Earlier I Could Be In The Wedding Too


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Armanvd said:


> If Only I Was Here 15 Mins Earlier I Could Be In The Wedding Too


Well, if there are two pianos then there are the need of 2 pages turners too
and sometimes page turners need an assistent too, don't worry.


----------



## ido66667 (Aug 29, 2016)

When (or If) I marry think I will set a love poem for the occasion, or maybe John Dowland... Maybe "Come Again" which is beautiful, but the lyrics are somewhat bitter, so it might not be so appropriate, or even "I saw my lady weep" which is melancholic, but filled with love. 
Wai... You know what? Carlo Gesualdo's "Moro, lasso, al mio duolo", because what's a better way to start your marriage with music by a guy who butchered his wife?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ido66667 said:


> When (or If) I marry think I will set a love poem for the occasion, or maybe John Dowland... Maybe "Come Again" which is beautiful, but the lyrics are somewhat bitter, so it might not be so appropriate, or even "I saw my lady weep" which is melancholic, but filled with love.
> Wai... You know what? Carlo Gesualdo's "Moro, lasso, al mio duolo", because what's a better way to start your marriage with music by a guy who butchered his wife?


Never give up hope, but I do think Captainnumber36 prefers Beethoven.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Greig, Wedding Day at Troldhaugen?

I can't remember what they played at our wedding. 

Probably poker.


----------

